
Ask HN: How to Raise Money for Healthcare SaaS at Idea/concept Stage? - gremlinsinc
I have an idea for Healthcare that makes hospitals become the insurer, taking out the middleman, while covering more people locally, and also without the hassle of hiring medical billers.<p>The SaaS is essentially a networked billing solution to act as the intermediary between multiple hospitals and auto-bill patients monthly.<p>Development for something like this -- to cover legal, and hipaa, etc is going to be somewhat costly - if it succeeds it could revolutionize healthcare in America, even negate the need for Single-payer healthcare.<p>How does one approach Angel&#x27;s or Vc&#x27;s on an &#x27;idea&#x27; only?<p>Right now it&#x27;s just a concept, as I have a family to feed so can&#x27;t devote much time to this because I&#x27;m business doing freelance dev work.
======
vikramjb
Have you created a deck ? It would help immensely if you have a deck on how
your solution/SaaS solves a problem. Also networking, goto Meetups. Try
YCombinator or TechCrunch Disrupt.

Just my 2 cents.

